# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Canon pixma and cisco mac hidding

## bxenos

Εχω ενα 877w σαν access point με 4 bssid.
Σε ενα bssid εχω τα κινητα και εναν canon pixma mx490 wireless scanner-printer. 
Το software που εχει ειναι χαζο και προσπαθει να χρησιμοποιήσει mac addresses μονο για να βρει τον εκτυπωτη.
Δεν με αφηνει να χρησιμοποιησω ip address.
Παρατηρω οτιο cisco δεν δειχνει τις πραγματικες διευθυνσεις mac. Υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση που να ακυρωνει αυτη την αλλαγη των πραγματικων mac;

- - - Updated - - -

Και ενα screenshot. Ο 101 ειναι ο εκτυπωτής

----------

